# Non-Disclosure W/Outsourcing Biz



## KayHix24 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have my t-shirt concept/design protected, but I'm using a local print shop. Should I have them sign a non-disclosure? And, should they not sign and I then go with say an online biz is my concept/design protected or should they sign as well?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

People will knock off your design if they like it or its selling. Unless you have deep pockets to go after them in court you can't do much about it. Our designs are knocked off all the time, altered somewhat maybe but look the same. We send a cease letter some do some don't. Its part of the business. Be the first one out there with the design and sell it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KayHix24 said:


> I have my t-shirt concept/design protected, but I'm using a local print shop. Should I have them sign a non-disclosure? And, should they not sign and I then go with say an online biz is my concept/design protected or should they sign as well?


Most printers have their own in house company policy not to discuss designs with those outside of their company.

You could ask them what their policy is on that, and you can ask them to sign a non-disclosure if you like.

Some printers may be offended by the idea of signing one (not all, but I just want to give you a heads up on the types of reactions you might find). If printers were in the habit of sharing designs, they would be out of business pretty quickly.

Truth is, the printer could probably care less about your design, as they are printing hundreds of unique designs every week and they just want to print it correctly and move on to the next design to print. If they are a big printer, they may already be printing for larger companies whose logos sell for much more, and even then, their goal is to print the logo correctly and move on.


----------



## KayHix24 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate it. Yeah, it's not that I'm concerned about them or anyone else stealing the design (I've been through the patent process) so much as is to make sure I'm approaching things in a professional manner. 

thanks to both You and John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KayHix24 said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. Yeah, it's not that I'm concerned about them or anyone else stealing the design (I've been through the patent process) so much as is to make sure I'm approaching things in a professional manner.
> 
> thanks to both You and John


I've outsourced 100's (if not 1000's) of t-shirt orders and I've never once asked the printer to sign an NDA.

Not sure if that means anything or not. I guess I could have been doing it wrong all these years  But I've also talked to lots of screen printers and most of the ones I've talked to have mentioned their own in house policies for "non disclosure".


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Rodney's, correct were a contract printer and don't care what we print if its tasteful. The last thing we think about is stealing a design. We move on to the next job.
John


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll ad this were contract printers because we don't want to have to pay sales people or manage them, we print not sell.
Hope this helps, John


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I do need to add that we have a pre print side that we got because the customer couldn't pay us. It does well and we stock them because we did all of his fulfilment. We buy new designs created by artists.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Most guys are happy with the "free" business, and some will go after it. If they do copy it, well, as Uncle John stated, send a cease letter if it bothers you. Also, maybe spread the wealth between a few different local guys and see who does what (outside of the quality and turnaround). You might be surprised on what you find.


----------

